# building a chainsaw mill??????



## brown down (Mar 29, 2012)

i am in the process of building a chainsaw mill, any ideas of the pros and cons on this. i own a 20" stihl saw and if i cut my teeth to a 10 degree to make it a rip saw chain. will it be worth the effort in making this???? any input is welcome


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2012)

Your bar length tells us nothing about the power head. What's the model number?


----------



## brown down (Mar 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Your bar length tells us nothing about the power head. What's the model number?



it is the farm boss 290 stihl


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2012)

I wouldn't use my 372XP for a dedicated milling saw and a 372 leaves a 290 in the dust as far as performance and by a w-i-d-e margin. This has nothing to do with Husky vs Stihl either I like saws from both brands. 

While I have made french fries (ripping with a chain saw with crosscutting saw chain) with my 372 I only do it out of necessity while in the field. Like when I forget my wedges and have to make some on the fly. Or for whatever reason I need to rip a crotch in half or something. 

The 290 is not a favorite even by most honest Stihl fans criteria and certainly not suited for milling. Probably not what you wanted to hear but it's my honest opinion.


----------



## brown down (Mar 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I wouldn't use my 372XP for a dedicated milling saw and a 372 leaves a 290 in the dust as far as performance and by a w-i-d-e margin. This has nothing to do with Husky vs Stihl either I like saws from both brands.
> 
> While I have made french fries (ripping with a chain saw with crosscutting saw chain) with my 372 I only do it out of necessity while in the field. Like when I forget my wedges and have to make some on the fly. Or for whatever reason I need to rip a crotch in half or something.
> 
> The 290 is not a favorite even by most honest Stihl fans criteria and certainly not suited for milling. Probably not what you wanted to hear but it's my honest opinion.



thats why i threw it out there to the pros!! i haven't built anything yet, i need something to take into the woods where i hunt. something portable, where i can drop the tree and either take the machine to the tree or drag the tree to me!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2012)

Unless you come across one of those once-in-a-lifetime deals, there's really no cheap way to get into chainsaw milling. If you can find a used big bore saw and a used scm (or make your own) you can get in starting at around $1500. But probably more because used 90cc+ saws are going for that alone these days and depending on the saw much more.


----------



## brown down (Mar 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Unless you come across one of those once-in-a-lifetime deals, there's really no cheap way to get into chainsaw milling. If you can find a used big bore saw and a used scm (or make your own) you can get in starting at around $1500. But probably more because used 90cc+ saws are going for that alone these days and depending on the saw much more.



do you or anyone have designs for building a portable bandsaw mill than. I have a very close friend with a trailer fab shop and can be built for cost. i have seen numerous mills people have created themselves without spending the 3-15 thousand dollar rage mills. the reason i am interested in building a mill is the simple fact that, gypsy moths ripped through our hunting grounds and well destroyed whatever they got too. there are thousands of red, white, and rock oak, not to mention hickory dead standing as we speak. hate to see all of that timber go to waste. i also have around 30 burls that i have to get out of there, but that work can be done with my chainsaw and than on my bandsaw!!


----------



## brown down (Mar 29, 2012)

brown down said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you come across one of those once-in-a-lifetime deals, there's really no cheap way to get into chainsaw milling. If you can find a used big bore saw and a used scm (or make your own) you can get in starting at around $1500. But probably more because used 90cc+ saws are going for that alone these days and depending on the saw much more.
> ...


----------



## CodyS (Mar 30, 2012)

Keep an eye on my thread... http://woodbarter.com/Thread-WIP-Chain-Swing-Band-mill 

Also Kevin, I really like the fact that we can see what browser and operating system people are using... now we can discriminate against these 'apple' things


----------



## brown down (Mar 30, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Keep an eye on my thread... http://woodbarter.com/Thread-WIP-Chain-Swing-Band-mill
> 
> Also Kevin, I really like the fact that we can see what browser and operating system people are using... now we can discriminate against these 'apple' things



that thing is awesome. aside from the blade what do you have invested in that mill. is it finished and if so do you have any videos of that beast in action. i didn't get to read the whole thread and will do so when i get a chance. what are you driving the blade with gas or electric. thanks for sharing that cody!!!!!!


----------



## CodyS (Mar 30, 2012)

brown down said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep an eye on my thread... http://woodbarter.com/Thread-WIP-Chain-Swing-Band-mill
> ...



Nope not finished, just getting stared. Right now the cost all up will be about $4000 AUD (with a little $$ added) , that is with an electric motor, if I was to go with a petrol engine I would have to add another $1500 to the cost (which I will do eventually). The advantage electric will have is that it should run quieter, and cost less to run. It is easily interchangeable with a petrol for portable use.

A Lucas brand swing mill (without chain or band saw) retails for about $23, 000 AUD.

This cost however would be far less over in the states, the one bad thing about living in Aus, everything is 10 times the price, plus postage from the states! :scratch_one-s_head: . Though the lucas mills are made in Australia so you probably have to pay more because of shipping.


----------

